# Photos that make you hungry or thirsty (food or drink photos)



## asp3 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 25, 2020)

Vegetarian Sushi


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 25, 2020)

asp3 said:


> View attachment 111084


Not sure what that's meant to be, but to me it looks as if someone has dropped their lunch on the floor.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 25, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Not sure what that's meant to be, but to me it looks as if someone has dropped their lunch on the floor.



It was an elegant presentation of I believe sea bass on some sort of mash on a cruise I was on.  It was very delicious.  I'm one who really enjoys elegant presentations.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks to me like a nice salmon filet on a bed of mashed potatoes, surrounded by parsnip puree and topped with fried onions and red pepper.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It was an elegant presentation of I believe sea bass on some sort of mash on a cruise I was on.  It was very delicious.  I'm one who really enjoys elegant presentations.


As you should.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 25, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Not sure what that's meant to be, but to me it looks as if someone has dropped their lunch on the floor.


To each their own, of course, but it kinda reminded me of the dishes prepared on Gordon Ramsay's MasterChef =  no thanks!!!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

Hubs and me  at dinner at our favourite Chinese restaurant in Spain

In front of his nibs ..Seafood chowder,  sliced duck in plum and hoisin sauce with steamed pancakes   and in front of me, fried noodles..and veggies.. Yuuuuummmmmyy....


----------



## asp3 (Jun 26, 2020)

One of the dishes for my wife's birthday dinner in Cluj, Romania.  Strangely enough we went to a Japanese/Sushi restaurant there, many miles from the coast and it was a wonderful meal.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2020)

I've never taken photos of my food, except for a bowl of soup once. I guess internet photos are not permitted here.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

typical veggie casserole, with roast potatoes topped with hollandaise sauce, and freshly baked sliced wholemeal hot bread,  that we have at our local lakeside restaurant on sunny weekend lunchtimes


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I've never taken photos of my food, except for a bowl of soup once. I guess internet photos are not permitted here.


Oh I do quite often... a good chef can make food look and taste like a work of art, and IMO opinion should be appreciated and shared..


----------



## LindaB (Jun 26, 2020)

asp3 said:


> View attachment 111084


Jeeze! Looks like it was eaten yesterday and came back to haunt you today ROFLMBO


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jun 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 111102


CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2020)

Iced cold coke?
How do you like yours?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 27, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It was an elegant presentation of I believe sea bass on some sort of mash on a cruise I was on.  It was very delicious.  I'm one who really enjoys elegant presentations.


My husband pretty much doesn’t care what it looks like as long as he can eat it


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jun 27, 2020)

What's nicer than a slice of homemade cheesecake and a cup of coffee?
I just made this when the topic came up.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 30, 2020)

A wonderful glass of stout


----------



## peppermint (Jun 30, 2020)

asp3 said:


> View attachment 111084What is that?


----------



## peppermint (Jun 30, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> What's nicer than a slice of homemade cheesecake and a cup of coffee?
> I just made this when the topic came up.View attachment 111296


Yum!!!!


----------



## peppermint (Jun 30, 2020)

asp3 said:


> A wonderful glass of stout
> 
> View attachment 111731


Love that glass....


----------



## peppermint (Jun 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 111199


No Onions please.....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2020)

Peter Luger's Steak House, Brooklyn NY
https://peterluger.com/

Bring a lot of money.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 30, 2020)

peppermint said:


> What is that?



It's sea bass or black cod over some sort of mash.  It was the main course on a ship.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

Moules marinière in white wine, cream and onion sauce... ( my favourite in Paris )


----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Fantastic grilled broccoli


----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

A table of wonderful chocolate truffles


----------



## peppermint (Jul 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> A table of wonderful chocolate truffles
> 
> View attachment 111811


Now your talking!!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2020)

Homemade pecan pie with ice cream


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey? I know you want some.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2020)

asp3 said:


> A table of wonderful chocolate truffles
> 
> View attachment 111811


For some reason to me, it looks more like dog kibble.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

Roasted Cauliflower Soup decorated with radishes, watercress, and sunflower seeds


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

Lamb Shanks , one of my favourite winter dishes


----------



## asp3 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dungeness crab legs and body parts, water, sparkling wine and implements of consumption.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Roasted Cauliflower Soup decorated with radishes, watercress, and sunflower seeds


Wow. That looks so artistic and delicious.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

Chilli beef Omelette


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 4, 2020)

*Photos that make you hungry or thirsty (food or drink photos)*

Well sir

I, for one, deem this thread intent a huge success

More, please


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 4, 2020)

My offering is quite simple

But, served fresh and hot outa the oven.....well


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

*Beef Vegetable Soup Bourguignon*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

Just a bit of Tiramisu~


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

Something from Taco Belle. Not sure what it is but it's making my tummy growl.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

And this drink looks scrummy!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

The Cheese and fruit board....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Roasted Cauliflower Soup decorated with radishes, watercress, and sunflower seeds


"Sunflower seeds" or poppy seeds?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> What's nicer than a slice of homemade cheesecake and a cup of coffee?
> I just made this when the topic came up.View attachment 111296


Yummy!

Did you save me a slice?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2020)

Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 112239
> 
> Just a bit of Tiramisu~


Oh my!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Chicken Pot Pie


Why can't I make a chicken pot pie that looks just like this one?!  And by that, I mean the 'overall' look.  Looks so yummy.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

You use an egg wash?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You use an egg wash?


I don't.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> And this drink looks scrummy!
> View attachment 112258


This looks so yummy!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I don't.


That's likely why yours doesn't look like that. I can see that egg wash sheen on it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

https://www.thepioneerwoman.com/food-cooking/cooking-tips-tutorials/a84298/egg-wash-101/


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

Lunch at Morimoto NYC June 2019


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

These are photos from the next town to ours in Spain. Every year the Mayor gives thanks to the people for paying their taxes etc, by inviting them all to a free meal in the market square.. consisting of a plate of freshly cooked Paella, some crusty bread, and a beer  or a soft drink for everyone...

It took 8 men 2 hours to cook this lot in front of an audience ... 15 gallon buckets of Rice went into the pan, along with chopped , chicken, rabbit, Prawns, Mussels, Chorizo.... ..and on the day it was 100 deg F..so with the raging fire going under that Giant Paella Pan, you can imagine how hot it was.. . 

The trestle tables were 12 deep , ....  and eventually around 500 people sat down  to this delicious meal...


----------



## asp3 (Jul 9, 2020)

Shrimp and octopus ceviche with mango at a local restaurant


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> These are photos from the next town to ours in Spain. Every year the Mayor gives thanks to the people for paying their taxes etc, by inviting them all to a free meal in the market square.. consisting of a plate of freshly cooked Paella, some crusty bread, and a beer  or a soft drink for everyone...
> 
> It took 8 men 2 hours to cook this lot in front of an audience ... 15 gallon buckets of Rice went into the pan, along with chopped , chicken, rabbit, Prawns, Mussels, Chorizo.... ..and on the day it was 100 deg F..so with the raging fire going under that Giant Paella Pan, you can imagine how hot it was.. .
> 
> The trestle tables were 12 deep , ....  and eventually around 500 people sat down  to this delicious meal...


I remember this....I almost bought plane tickets, but the heat held me back.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2020)

Baked Salmon with dill sauce


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 9, 2020)

I made this today.  Twice baked potato.
Russet potato.  Microwaved according to automatic cooking.  
Then cut in half.  Scoop the potato out and put in a bowl.  Added green onions and bacon bits .
Filled the potato shells and topped with cheese.  Baked again until the skin was crusty and the cheese was melted.  Served with sour cream or yogurt. Perfect lunch.  I only ate one half and will serve it again for the other half.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 10, 2020)

Veggie combination at my favorite Ethiopian restaurant


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Kale and Wakami salad, Yuu Kitchen, London, Jan 2019


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Kale and Wakami salad, Yuu Kitchen, London, Jan 2019
> 
> View attachment 113203


were you at Aldgate or Mayfair ?


----------



## asp3 (Jul 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> were you at Aldgate or Mayfair ?



Aldgate.  The company I work for has an office just around the corner just past the tube station.  I was staying at the Ibis while I was there so it was very convenient for work and Yuu Kitchen.  I ended up eating there five times during the 16 days I was there.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 12, 2020)

Corn relish I canned the weekend of the 4th.

Ingredients


& final product


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Zesty corn relish I canned the weekend of the 4th.
> 
> Ingredients
> View attachment 113359
> ...


That looks delicious! I love corn relish. 
Nice kitchen too


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> That looks delicious! I love corn relish.
> Nice kitchen too



It's a really good recipe.  A bit different from the old fashioned kind in that it uses garlic instead of onion and has jalapeno pepper added.  Recipe: Zesty Corn Relish I used minced garlic from a jar but wish I'd strewn a few cloves on the island for the ingredients pic.

I can't take credit for the kitchen!   I was house/dog sitting for my sister.  My counters are too cluttered for pics!   I should've taken a shot of her breakfast room table with corn husks and silk all over the place!   I did use a table cover and put a sheet down on the floor.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Shining Shiraz


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

Al fresco, piping hot  Clam and seafood chowder.. on the esplanade  in winter, just the thing to warm the extremities..


----------



## asp3 (Jul 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Al fresco, piping hot  Clam and seafood chowder.. on the esplanade  in winter, just the thing to warm the extremities..



In San Francisco the chowder would have been in sourdough bread as a bread bowl.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

asp3 said:


> In San Francisco the chowder would have been in sourdough bread as a bread bowl.


yes it is  here sometimes, it just depends on the restaurant...


----------



## asp3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Lobster roll, Bar Harbor, Maine


----------



## asp3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Gluten free pizza, Liverpool, UK


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

My home-made.. Bacon, Lentil, and chunky vegetable soup..


----------



## asp3 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Split pea soup and a crepe during a food tour of Amsterdam 2015.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 19, 2020)

Christmas Pavlova by Mary Berry
Pavlovas are great for Christmas in Oz because it is usually a hot day


----------



## Wren (Jul 19, 2020)

Chocolate brownie sundae, my dessert on Friday


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

With a big pitcher of sweet tea to wash all that food down.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Handmade udon noodles, Marukame Udon, Waikiki, Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## asp3 (Jul 25, 2020)

This one will be a bit of a stretch for some people.  Bubbies are mochi from Honolulu, Hawaii.  Our son introduced us to them when we visited him one time.  There is a shop in San Jose that gets them shipped here and we occasionally get them on special occasions.  When my wife and I were in Paris in 2013 and we ended up going into a little gourmet market just to see what they had.  We were rather surprised to see they had Bubbies in their freezer.  However they were too expensive to make it worth getting a box, plus the didn't have our favorite flavors.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2020)

My home made Italian Wedding soup


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It was an elegant presentation of I believe sea bass on some sort of mash on a cruise I was on.  It was very delicious.  I'm one who really enjoys elegant presentations.


TeeHee - "Elegant Presentations."  I never have the patience for presentations.  I'm way too hungry - all the time.
Sometimes, I don't even use a plate; it takes too long.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This one will be a bit of a stretch for some people.  Bubbies are mochi from Honolulu, Hawaii.  Our son introduced us to them when we visited him one time.  There is a shop in San Jose that gets them shipped here and we occasionally get them on special occasions.  When my wife and I were in Paris in 2013 and we ended up going into a little gourmet market just to see what they had.  We were rather surprised to see they had Bubbies in their freezer.  However they were too expensive to make it worth getting a box, plus the didn't have our favorite flavors.
> 
> View attachment 115099


 My sister's mother-in-law makes her own mochi. Home-made mochi is to die for.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> TeeHee - "Elegant Presentations."  I never have the patience for presentations.  I'm way too hungry - all the time.
> Sometimes, I don't even use a plate; it takes too long.



I highly recommend you skipping Michelin star restaurants and tasting menus.  Most of them are very small plates with elegant presentations.

The interesting thing I find about such plates is that the flavors are so balanced and intense that one generally doesn't want a large quantity of what's being served.  Sometimes that isn't the case, but it usually is for me.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't leave out those of us who like our junk food!!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

creamy garlic mushrooms..  a favourite snack


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> creamy garlic mushrooms..  a favourite snack


I _LOVE_ Mushrooms


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> creamy garlic mushrooms..  a favourite snack


That is exactly what I'd like to see on my dinner plate!!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 28, 2020)

A wonderful souffle (I forget what type it was) but remember that it was delicious.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

Pasta-Broccoli - Bok-Choy -shredded crab...and .... Raspberry /Vanilla  cheesecake, whipped cream and raspberry & Strawberry  coulis


----------



## asp3 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

At our local Patisserie


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> At our local Patisserie


I'll have one of each, please!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'll have one of each, please!


LOL...that's me too at the counter...errm, I'll have one of those please... ..and errrm, just one of those too... oh  and maybe one of those at the back...


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2020)

French Onion Tart


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

Stopped off at 2  village pubs this afternoon on the way home from shopping..it was sooo hot (95 degf) trying to get the coldest drinks we could.. I even got a choc brownie ice-cream, and strawberry and prosecco sundae.. ..


----------



## asp3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Okra Fries - Yuu Kitchen, London - They were amazingly yummy!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2020)

*And on that note it's dinnertime.*


----------

